# Dreadnight's Pirates



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

:xbones: Check out this home haunter in California.
Some great ideas
www.dreadnight.com
The shipwreak and the falling crates are my favorite
and I dont even have a pirate themed yard
Does anyone know him?
He needs to be on this forum.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This guy's stuff is awesome. He did an animatronic wolf for his 2002 haunt that brought tears to my eyes: clicky. I would love to do a small pack of these for a werewolf theme one year...very ambitious project.

I see he's no slouch in the pirate department, too. Thanks for posting the link, Wyatt. Lots of great ideas and eye candy.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

You're right, grapegrl, the wolf is fantastic. Anamatronic reindeer you think? With some fur and LED eyes? I want one!!!! I think I'm going to have to e-mail this guy...crap, my list of props is growing and the clock is ticking...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Grape and Ghostie, He is a member of Creep Crafters,thats wereI found this. I have e-mailed to invite him here.I want a wolf too,he could be my sidekick.
Every good sherriff needs a sidekick..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That guy was wonderful. I loved his props. Nice idea to invite him WF.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I ran across the Dreadnight site last week. He has some great props and themes. Hope he accepts your invite Wyatt Furr.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I have E-mailed him a couple of times.

I made a couple of winged Beasties /Harpies from his site.

http://www.idealcreation.com/dreadnight/2002gallery.html#

He was very helpful with the questions I had. Seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ditto! Very helpful, friendly and supportive. Will come in handy when I attempt the wolf (under his tutelage!)


----------

